# Ambulance Types



## mikie (Mar 14, 2008)

I have tried Google-ing, WikiPedia-ing and other searches for it, but just cannot find a difinitive answer.

I have heard there are 'Type 1, 2 & 3' ambulances.  What are the differences?  Thanks!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 14, 2008)

Type 1 is a box with a pickup truck front end.
Type 2 are vans.
Type 3 is a box with a van front end.

Pictures:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_Medical_Services_in_the_United_States#Ambulances


----------



## Markhk (Mar 16, 2008)

There is an additional class, the "Medium Duty" ambulance, which is a distinction by the manufacturer rather than the GSA. It's a different version of the Type I.  For some reason, this distinction is included in some EMT textbooks, while not mentioned at all in others.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 16, 2008)

Ahh, yes, the good old medium duties. You can find those at companies that have too much money than they know what to do with.


----------



## Grady_emt (Mar 17, 2008)

I believe that there are the "types" that we are all familiar with, and within the last few years "class" has been added as well.

Class I, normal two wheel drive
Class II, medium duty
Class III, 4x4

So the one pictured would be a Type I, class II


----------



## paramedix (Mar 21, 2008)

I wish we had the type of vehicles you guys got over there. Here is SA it largely depends from ambulance company to ambulance company. My company uses the Toyota Quantums and some Hi-Ace Combi's.

Other companies uses the VW Kombi or variation of it as well as the Mercedez Sprinters. 

Here's the company's link that convert our ambulances (http://ete.co.za/). We also use rapid response vehicles which is utilized by our advanced life support paramedics.

This is my vehicle...i'm using the rescue.


----------

